# Lionfish infection



## TonyBkk (Apr 9, 2008)

My lionfish went though a stressful move where my he was in a large plastic trash can for 5 days along with some triggers and wrasses, who are all fine now (I hooked it up with mechanical filter, skimmer and a weak pump not to stir up the bottom). 

He's been in the new tank for 2 weeks now, all my other fish are looking healthy and are eating well, but the lionfish has been very lethargic, he just lies on the bottom and looks sullen and hasnt had the slightest interest in food.

Just within the last few days he got what looks like some flesh eating infection on his face (see pic below), Ive been treating the water for the 3rd and final day now with a Bio-Knock fromula for bacterial infections.

Has anyone experienced this problem before, or can identify the infection

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ron2554 (Oct 7, 2009)

It is normal, i had a dwarf fuzzy lionfish, who did it too. I feel that they kinda "shed off" their old venom in their spines for making room to more "updated" stuff. 






TonyBkk said:


> My lionfish went though a stressful move where my he was in a large plastic trash can for 5 days along with some triggers and wrasses, who are all fine now (I hooked it up with mechanical filter, skimmer and a weak pump not to stir up the bottom).
> 
> He's been in the new tank for 2 weeks now, all my other fish are looking healthy and are eating well, but the lionfish has been very lethargic, he just lies on the bottom and looks sullen and hasnt had the slightest interest in food.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

ehhh.... Ron, can you provide more details on this? I'm not sure I agree. This looks like an infection to me. I'm open to hearing your experience on this. Any references?


----------

